# On A Call's Birthday



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Let me be the first to say Happy Birthday Brian !! You're probably so busy you won't be able to enjoy it I'm sure. Have a good one !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Happy birthday Brian and many happy returns for the day.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah the wife made a great dinner last night as we were without kids







.

And today I am off to work a bit later than normal.

Thanks guys...another year under my belt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

From here it doesn't look like it Brian!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Doesn't look like what Matt ? Years or off to work ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Another year on!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Happy Birthday, your slowly catching up to us!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, many more to you and youre only as old as you feel.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you guys...stop over for a beer.

Thinking of hitting the river like yote did with his bride this weekend. Taking a couple canoes, my son, and a couple friends.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Would love to stop by for a beer apart from the miles and the fact we are alcohol free this week!









Sounds like a nice way to spend a few days Brian.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought so also







.

So you gave up CH3CH2O for week good for you, stop by next week


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sparkling water is getting annoying now!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Try some tea ! lots of it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I can't drink tea during the evening water or nothing!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Let me be the first to say Happy Birthday Brian !! You're probably so busy you won't be able to enjoy it I'm sure. Have a good one !!


BTW...thank you Tom !

Lets do some fishing soon.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Happy birthday brian!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Happy--Birthday----you OLD TROLL--







---Have a GREAT DAY-------sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That rainbow of color is nice Skip, I'm sure Brian will enjoy it.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Brian, remember that the years add up slower when you get older, spelling gets worse.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

knapper said:


> Happy Birthday Brian, remember that the years add up slower when you get older, spelling gets worse.


Thank you Barry !

The years add up slower because I get slower and my speelleing well get on wif age.


----------

